# impression d'une page couleur en noir et blanc



## angeloski (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

c'est bête et de plus ça doit être extrêmement simple, mais impossible de trouver  la fenêtre (ou la case à cocher ) qui permet de choisir d'imprimer un document en noir et blanc ( à partir d'un document couleur )

j'ai une imprimante epson mais j'imagine que quelque soit le modèle il y a un lien sur l'ordi qui permet de choisir.

non ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2012)

Ben &#8230; Un p'tit dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours &#8230;


----------



## angeloski (19 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Un p'tit dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours



merci pour votre réponse

je vais essayer

j'ai du passer à côté

car je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu ce choix noir et blanc

amis bon ce qui est simple étant parfois compliqué

merci merci


----------



## angeloski (8 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Un p'tit dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours


  bonjour, eh bien je n'ai pas ce raccourcis qui se présente, juste des optons couleurs qui sont difficilement compréhensibles, j'essaierais de faire une capture d'écran pour vous faire voir de quoi je parle, car vu le prix des cartouches, tout imprimer en couleurs va vite me ruiner.

Autre question, savez vous si utiliser des cartouches de substitution nuit à la qualité du rendu et surtout n'abime pas la machine. merci à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2012)

angeloski a dit:


> Autre question, savez vous si utiliser des cartouches de substitution nuit à la qualité du rendu et surtout n'abime pas la machine. merci à vous



Là, je vais te répondre *par rapport à mes imprimantes* qui sont (pour les deux actuelles) et ont toujours été, à la seule exception d'une Canon (qui m'avait été donnée, mais que je n'utilisais qu'en dépannage pour mes clients) des Epson.

Ça, ça dépend des cartouches de substitution utilisées. Personnellement, je n'utilise que des cartouches de substitution quand j'en trouve, mais je ne me sers que de celles de quelques marques "fiables" : par exemple, Armor ou Pelikan, qui toutes deux fabriquaient déjà des encres de qualité à une époque où les imprimantes jet d'encre n'étaient même pas encore un rêve de science-fiction, depuis quelques temps, j'utilise aussi des cartouches de marque Carrefour* sans avoir noté d'inconvénient à leur sujet. Je n'ai pas eu non plus de problème avec l'encre des cartouches vendues sous la marque repère de Leclerc, mais par contre, avec les cartouches elles mêmes, si : elles ne sont pas reconnues par mes imprimante Epson, donc, je n'ai pas accès au contrôle de leur niveau, et ne suis prévenu qu'elles sont vide que lorsque l'imprimante refuse de continuer à imprimer.

(*) qui en outre contiennent plus d'encre que celles d'origine, 30% sur les noires, 50% sur les couleurs.


----------



## angeloski (8 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je vais te répondre *par rapport à mes imprimantes* qui sont (pour les deux actuelles) et ont toujours été, à la seule exception d'une Canon (qui m'avait été donnée, mais que je n'utilisais qu'en dépannage pour mes clients) des Epson.
> 
> Ça, ça dépend des cartouches de substitution utilisées. Personnellement, je n'utilise que des cartouches de substitution quand j'en trouve, mais je ne me sers que de celles de quelques marques "fiables" : par exemple, Armor ou Pelikan, qui toutes deux fabriquaient déjà des encres de qualité à une époque où les imprimantes jet d'encre n'étaient même pas encore un rêve de science-fiction, depuis quelques temps, j'utilise aussi des cartouches de marque Carrefour* sans avoir noté d'inconvénient à leur sujet. Je n'ai pas eu non plus de problème avec l'encre des cartouches vendues sous la marque repère de Leclerc, mais par contre, avec les cartouches elles mêmes, si : elles ne sont pas reconnues par mes imprimante Epson, donc, je n'ai pas accès au contrôle de leur niveau, et ne suis prévenu qu'elles sont vide que lorsque l'imprimante refuse de continuer à imprimer.
> 
> (*) qui en outre contiennent plus d'encre que celles d'origine, 30% sur les noires, 50% sur les couleurs.





merci beaucoup de ta réponse, car je lis les pires trucs sur les imprimantes epson, qui se serraient arrangé pour qu'on ne puisse utiliser leur imprimante de manière optimale que si ont utilise des cartouches de la marque, certains allant jusque dire, que les fonctions de scanner pouvaient se bloquer, ( alors qu'un scan n'utilise pas d'encre )en cas de manque d'encre. J'ai un modèle récent je pense ( EPSON stylus photo PX730WD). je voulais opter pour des cartouches rechargeables ( beaucoup plus écolo) c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon stylo plume ... mais apparemment même mise en garde, et ca semble viser cette marque là en particulier. la réserve que tu émets concerne juste les cartouches Leclerc où les autres également ?
Encore Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2012)

angeloski a dit:


> merci beaucoup de ta réponse, car je lis les pires trucs sur les imprimantes epson, qui se serraient arrangé pour qu'on ne puisse utiliser leur imprimante de manière optimale que si ont utilise des cartouches de la marque, certains allant jusque dire, que les fonctions de scanner pouvaient se bloquer, ( alors qu'un scan n'utilise pas d'encre )en cas de manque d'encre. J'ai un modèle récent je pense ( EPSON stylus photo PX730WD). je voulais opter pour des cartouches rechargeables ( beaucoup plus écolo) c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon stylo plume ... mais apparemment même mise en garde, et ca semble viser cette marque là en particulier. la réserve que tu émets concerne juste les cartouches Leclerc où les autres également ?
> Encore Merci



Pour l'instant, seules les "Leclerc" m'ont posé ce problème. Cela dit, pour mon combi SX130, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de cartouches autres que d'origine, trop récent, je suppose :mouais:


----------



## Bricolage (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour, à tout hasard puisque vous semblez connaître les imprimantes, voici mon problème : mon imprimante Epson stylus photo 750 refuse de fonctionner et  toutes les leds clignotent. Le problème existe pour d'autres machine  comme on le voit sur ce site ou ailleurs. J'ai trouvé une proposition de  solution sur ce site http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100131115923AAfrWid,  entre autres car c'est aussi proposé ailleurs. Mais on ne disent pas  comment sortir le récipient du tampon ! Quelqu'un sait-il ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Pour autant que je m'en souvienne (j'ai eu naguère une Stylus Photo 750), on ne peux pas le faire, c'est voulu, ça s'appelle de l'obsolescence programmée. 

Bien sûr, il est toujours possible de procéder au démontage de l'imprimante, mais cela dit, trouver comment procéder doit être assez difficile, car Epson ne communique pas sur ce genre de manip.


----------



## Bricolage (12 Février 2012)

Merci, c'est un peu ce que je craignais. Au point où j'en suis je vais tenter le démontage dès qu'il fera moins froid car je n'ai pas envie de repeindre ma salle de bains !
Et tant qu'on y est, auriez-vous un conseil pour acheter une imprimante simple (pas pour imprimer des photos ni scanner etc...) ?
Merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Ben  là, j'en ai deux qui me donnent satisfaction : une Epson Stylus D92 (imprimante) et une Stylus SX130 (combiné imprimante/scanner). Elles présentent toutes les deux l'avantage d'offrir une qualité d'impression très raisonnable pour un prix modique (ce qui évite les regrets lorsque l'obsolescence programmée fait sentir ses effets).

La SX130 présente toutefois l'inconvénient d'être trop récente pour trouver déjà des cartouches adaptables.


----------



## Bricolage (12 Février 2012)

Bon, mais je dois dire qu'Epson n'avait pas ma préférence ... Cela dit, est-ce mieux ailleurs ? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Bricolage a dit:


> Bon, mais je dois dire qu'Epson n'avait pas ma préférence ... Cela dit, est-ce mieux ailleurs ? Merci.



J'ai commencé avec Epson du temps des imprimantes à aiguilles (ma première : une LQ500 à 24 aiguilles qui remplaçait la vieille Seikosha 7 aiguilles qu'on m'avait donné auparavant, et depuis, en dehors d'une Canon BJC3000 qui m'avait aussi été donnée, je n'ai eu que des Epson (je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais acheté que des Epson).

D'abord, leur qualité d'impression dépassant à l'époque celle de tout ce que la concurrence proposait était ma motivation, puis, maintenant, c'est la meilleure qualité des modèles d'entrée de gamme qui me motive. HP ou Canon ont rattrapé Epson sur la qualité en milieu et haut de gamme, mais je trouve qu'Epson reste meilleur sur les "premiers prix".


----------



## Bricolage (12 Février 2012)

J'étais en train de suivre votre conseil, effectivement à moins de 40&#8364; la SX130 je peux changer ma vieille stylus photo qui doit avoir une bonne dizaine d'années !
En retour voici une adresse pour acheter des cartouches adaptables sur SX 130 :  http://www.inkclub.com/ProductList....3&Group=inkjet&Brand=epson&Model=Stylus+SX130 .Il faut ajouter les frais de port par la poste.


----------



## Bricolage (16 Février 2012)

imprimante suite : mon epson sx130 est arrivée, elle fonctionne (heureusement !) mais le mode d'emploi pour l'installation et l'utilisation sont sommaires et loin d'être clairs. Il n'y avait que le cable d'alimentation, rien pour se connecter à l'ordinateur, or c'est nécessaire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2012)

Bricolage a dit:


> imprimante suite : mon epson sx130 est arrivée, elle fonctionne (heureusement !) mais le mode d'emploi pour l'installation et l'utilisation sont sommaires et loin d'être clairs. Il n'y avait que le cable d'alimentation, rien pour se connecter à l'ordinateur, or c'est nécessaire ...



C'est un câble USB normal, mais maintenant les imprimantes USB sont effectivement livrées sans câble USB  Il n'y a pas de petites économies. 

Moi, ça ne m'avait pas choqué outre mesure, parce que des câbles USB, j'en ai toujours deux ou trois d'avance, mais bon


----------



## Bricolage (27 Février 2012)

Je viens de remonter mon epson 750 dont j'avais enlevé puis rincé l'éponge qui récupère l'encre. Ça ne marche toujours pas (même en réinitialisant tout) et *JE NE CONSEILLE À PERSONNE de nettoyer cette éponge*. Il y a une quantité d'encre monstrueuse, on s'en met partout et où jeter le résultat du lavage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2012)

Bricolage a dit:


> Je viens de remonter mon epson 750 dont j'avais enlevé puis rincé l'éponge qui récupère l'encre. Ça ne marche toujours pas (même en réinitialisant tout) et *JE NE CONSEILLE À PERSONNE de nettoyer cette éponge*. Il y a une quantité d'encre monstrueuse, on s'en met partout et où jeter le résultat du lavage ?



Ah ça ! Il y aurait effectivement de quoi remplir pas mal de cartouches d'encre, dans l'éponge !

Bon, moi, ma 750, j'ai pas lavé l'éponge, donc éponge et encre sont parties dans la même benne que le reste de l'imprimante (et je sens que la D92 ne va pas tarder à la rejoindre  Heureusement, la SX130, bien que très vieille à l'aune des imprimantes actuelles  Elle a déjà plusieurs mois, bientôt un trimestre, semble tenir le coup) ! :rateau:


----------

